# Racing Stripes



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Is there anyone here from Connecticut. I am trying to find a shop that can paint racing stripes on my 05.. I have called several places. most said they will do decals but not paint and one shop told my they would do the paint for 3,500.00... NO WAY


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

$3500 seems like a lot, but when I was an apprentice painter in a former life(1974), the shop I worked at painted stripes on Vega GTs and Z/28 stripes on Camaros. No templates were used. We'd measure the stripes off factory striped cars and lay them out with tape. There is a lot of prep work involved.

Personally, painted on stripes are the way to go if you can find a more reasonable price. Check out the Mustang Shelbys that use tape stripes. They go around the CHMSL and license bucket. Real cheap looking, IMO, especially on a $50K car.









The way it should be done:


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

I was thinking about doing the vinyl in case I don't like it...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

*paint*

I know the decals will hold up, but they look like ****,,


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> I know the decals will hold up, but they look like ****,,



I have stripes, and I love them. My car is cosmo purple or whatever, and i have black painted on stripes. Then there is a little bit of purple pearl sprayed on top of the stripes. makes them look irridescent. they are pretty cool but yeah. haha i dunno. I like em cuz the car is such a dark color u kinda have to look to notice them.








i dunno. i wish they went down the bumper, but where i m getting the new bumper put on i dont want these painters messing it up.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

*stripes*

Man.. your car looks great,, My 05 is Yellow Jacket, I want either flat black or bright white stripes


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

Not a big fan of Shelby or Chevy SS style stripes on the new Goats. IMHO it just doesn't look right.


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

*These look good...*

Check these out from ls1gto.com:


























http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2260680


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

*paint*

those look like decals,,


----------



## The_Bleek (Apr 13, 2007)

nah... its painted G


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

*paint*



Holden1984 said:


> I have stripes, and I love them. My car is cosmo purple or whatever, and i have black painted on stripes. Then there is a little bit of purple pearl sprayed on top of the stripes. makes them look irridescent. they are pretty cool but yeah. haha i dunno. I like em cuz the car is such a dark color u kinda have to look to notice them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get your grill inserts, they look great


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

*stripes*

Car looks great, I wish I could find someone around here to do it


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> Where did you get your grill inserts, they look great


They are for sale with the rest of the fascia. haha interested? they actually came on it when i bought it so im not tooooo sure. my car was painted down in oceanside california though. cali painters do it right.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

*paint*

what did they charge you for the stripes


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> what did they charge you for the stripes


2 kegs and a pat on the back. No I dont remember.


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

BV GTO said:


> $3500 seems like a lot, but when I was an apprentice painter in a former life(1974), the shop I worked at painted stripes on Vega GTs and Z/28 stripes on Camaros. No templates were used. We'd measure the stripes off factory striped cars and lay them out with tape. There is a lot of prep work involved.
> 
> Personally, painted on stripes are the way to go if you can find a more reasonable price. Check out the Mustang Shelbys that use tape stripes. They go around the CHMSL and license bucket. Real cheap looking, IMO, especially on a $50K car.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Hertz Shelby GT-Hs are tape ones and they keep peeling off the cars, along with the Shelby letters falling off the back of the car.


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

and why buy a saleen. didnt they stop putting super chargers on them? arent they just mustang gts with body kits now?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

*paint..*

I found a place around 15 miles from me who do stripes and other items,,they can show me on a computer how my car will look with different colors, styles and so on. I am going there next week and check them out, I was told they do a great job at a fair price


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

dizzy1 said:


> I found a place around 15 miles from me who do stripes and other items,,they can show me on a computer how my car will look with different colors, styles and so on. I am going there next week and check them out, I was told they do a great job at a fair price


but do remember that computers are gimmicky. i could do that for you too if you really want to see a line drawn on a computer. but like u said. check em out and see whats up.


----------

